# dont lets act like mad max '



## toffee (Mar 18, 2020)

*empty shelves soon it will be empty food storage units , its like we are watching a film in a movie  -but its reality time '
big stores over here in uk - cannot keep up with the  supply' as people are taking all sorts now - it's getting scary 'some supermarkets 
are cutting back on deliveries' and  it had occurred to me-  why not let so many in at a time -and limit the packages of big items !

or we may end up all fighting to get what we can -it sounds very desperate and panicky- but humans can act very oddly 'we are 
all in the same boat here no matter what country -but most of all dont go around with blinkers on 'saying iam ok jack'' just  follow 
the guide lines for your own safety....stay safe -and keep in as much as possible ...

please state what you want ...*


----------



## Wren (Mar 18, 2020)

I agree toffee it’s a good idea, and I think people should be limited on the amount of toilet rolls and basic food items they can buy, it’s the law of the jungle at the moment


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 18, 2020)

I think most are shopping so much because they could be housebound for a bit and don't want to go out and fight the crowds. I am going to the liquor store today to stock up on some stuff (not much for me but for hubby) so I don't need to go out later on if it gets worse. IMHO


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

My daughter gets food deliveries to her home, so she can get ours and deliver them to us. She doesn't want us going out to the grocery store .. which we are still doing. Nobody has tinned tuna. I asked for baked beans, but not too hopeful. Oh, I also asked for TP, but not holding out hope for that either.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2020)

*"dont lets act like mad max"

But I had my outfit all ready laid out! *


----------



## Judycat (Mar 18, 2020)

Seems hoarders are entering the store as soon as it opens. I went in the afternoon and the shelves were pretty bare. Stockers were working,  but not very fast. They need to limit what people buy or hire more stockers. 

One guy said a woman left with three cartsful of stuff. How do you even navigate with that much?  If trouble is going to start, it will be in the morning as more people pick up on the idea of going early and waiting until the store opens. Count me out. People have always acted like cattle.


----------



## doat (Mar 18, 2020)

If the stores don't set limits the shelves will remain empty.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 18, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> *"dont lets act like mad max"
> 
> But I had my outfit all ready laid out! *


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 18, 2020)

Hoarders should be fined. Three carts? Unless she had a good reason, I'd say that was excessive.  What is wrong with people. There was enough before this crisis. There's still enough if people only took what they needed. And then the media doesn't help by showing pictures of empty shelves and long lines. Again, media hype. It's like they want to make it worse, not better.


----------



## charry (Mar 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My daughter gets food deliveries to her home, so she can get ours and deliver them to us. She doesn't want us going out to the grocery store .. which we are still doing. Nobody has tinned tuna. I asked for baked beans, but not too hopeful. Oh, I also asked for TP, but not holding out hope for that either.





ive had online delivery groceries for 12 yrs pinky every week,.......plus ..twice a week ,since hubby had his stroke 8yrs ago......but guess what, i cant get a delivery slot until april.......because the greedy people out there. Grrrrrr


----------



## Judycat (Mar 18, 2020)

OMG don't forget the hospitals! Think of the hospitals...and Gov. Cuomo!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Hoarders should be fined. Three carts? Unless she had a good reason, I'd say that was excessive.  What is wrong with people. There was enough before this crisis. There's still enough if people only took what they needed. And then the media doesn't help by showing pictures of empty shelves and long lines. Again, media hype. It's like they want to make it worse, not better.


Well, here's the deal.   With people self-isolating at home and schools closed, parents who usually eat out 5 times a week are having to actually prepare food at home.   If we are advised to self-isolate for 2 or 3 weeks, larger families simply need a lot of supplies.   I raised 5 kids and I can tell you that 3 carts probably wouldn't have been enough for a family of 7 for three weeks.   So stop judging people; you don't know their story.   She could have been shopping for shut-ins or other people who couldn't shop for themselves.  Good grief.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

charry said:


> ive had online delivery groceries for 12 yrs pinky every week,.......plus ..twice a week ,since hubby had his stroke 8yrs ago......but guess what, i cant get a delivery slot until april.......because the greedy people out there. Grrrrrr


Why are they "greedy" but you are not?   Just curious.


----------



## charry (Mar 18, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Why are they "greedy" but you are not?   Just curious.





because moi.....I just buy what i need .....so others can get what they need !!..


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

charry said:


> because moi.....I just buy what i need .....so others can get what they need !!..


How do you know they aren't "just buying what they need?"   Many people are getting deliveries now that didn't used to.  It doesn't mean they are hoarders or any different from you (or me.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2020)

I went to CVS last night and the toilet paper aisle was bare.  Instead I got 2 large boxes of kleenex.  I have used it before when I've run out of TP.  They had plenty of other items.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 18, 2020)

I think they're thinking of resale especially if this continues.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I went to CVS last night and the toilet paper aisle was bare.  Instead I got 2 large boxes of kleenex.  I have used it before when I've run out of TP.  They had plenty of other items.


Ruthanne--Don't flush Kleenex.  It does not break down like toilet paper and can cause plumbing problems.


----------



## toffee (Mar 19, 2020)

never flush tissues your right or wipes cause blockage ''and money !!!!


----------



## charry (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> How do you know they aren't "just buying what they need?"   Many people are getting deliveries now that didn't used to.  It doesn't mean they are hoarders or any different from you (or me.)




then dont judge .....just get on with your life ....i buy ,what i need , you buy what you need....i have opinions ok...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Ruthanne--Don't flush Kleenex.  It does not break down like toilet paper and can cause plumbing problems.


But, but, if she is using it as toilet paper?  What to do?  Maybe you better not tell me.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> But, but, if she is using it as toilet paper?  What to do?  Maybe you better not tell me.


I have no idea what she's using it for, but since she said she has "used it when she's run out of toilet paper" I ass-umed that's what she meant.  Maybe as nail polish remover... but it still shouldn't be flushed.


----------



## Wren (Mar 19, 2020)

I found some packs of 4 toilet rolls in the third shop I visited today, they were the skinniest, 2 ply, thinnest, meanest looking rolls I’ve ever seen, the shopkeeper tried to charge  me just under £3.00 so I told him to keep them, I’d rather use my daily newspaper


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2020)

Use a nice cup of warm water and a cloth to dry.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Use a nice cup of warm water and a cloth to dry.


Thanks for the visual.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks for the visual.


Teehee


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> But, but, if she is using it as toilet paper?  What to do?  Maybe you better not tell me.


 the plumbing on the  European continent in the majority of public places , restaurants, et al... cannot cope with toilet paper being flushed, much less disposable nappies, or sanitary goods.. so every bathroom has a double  lined  lidded pedal bin  to drop your used TP into, and it's emptied regularly throughout the day ... . When I first saw this I was grossed out, and habit had me still flush the TP in the loo, but I realised that if everyone had that same mind set, the plumbing would soon be blocked and soon got used to  it... 

So...anyone who has to use anything other than TP at home during this crisis, it would be a much better idea for you to use a bin to dispose of your used Kleenex, or Kitchen paper or newspaper,  and definitely never flush any kind of wipes down the toilet..


----------



## toffee (Mar 20, 2020)

rip off week here  --here we go greedy b---------- 
pkt of paracetamol £10
babys capol ..£20   fine the stores - it's against the law ...just hand over proper price on counter and walk away with the item
nothing they can do ...…………………...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

toffee said:


> rip off week here  --here we go greedy b----------
> pkt of paracetamol £10
> babys capol ..£20   fine the stores - it's against the law ...just hand over proper price on counter and walk away with the item
> nothing they can do ...…………………...


* WoW , who was charging that , Toffee ? *


----------



## toffee (Mar 20, 2020)

on tv news holly some chemist  in uk .. how disgusting can you get !!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

toffee said:


> on tv news holly some chemist  in uk .. how disgusting can you get !!


Absolutely.. I've heard of people buying stocks and then selling them at inflated prices online, but never stores..( except toilet paper in some unscrupulous small shops)... but a chemist ..an actual Pharmacy inflating prices, I'm stunned !!


----------



## toffee (Mar 20, 2020)

me too --cant remember now where it was ' no one in any shop should do it ' just beyond words '


----------

